# Lights on this morning



## ChadP (Apr 18, 2013)

Looked outside and the lights were on an 07 X3
keys were not in the ignition at the time 
turned auto lights to off and the headlights went off 
tail lights stayed on
took cable off battery and reattached, sam problem 
now I just have the battery disconnected.
any advice apprestimated


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

If what you described is accurate...tough one.
Let me ask: what position is the stalk lever left in?

Sent from my REVVL V+ 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadP (Apr 18, 2013)

Park


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Steering wheel stalk

Sent from my REVVL V+ 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadP (Apr 18, 2013)

Just normal, not in signal mode or anything


----------



## ChadP (Apr 18, 2013)

Took the truck to work so I can’t really play with it till I get home


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm shooting in the dark here...
What about the light switch/button itself...the position?

Sent from my REVVL V+ 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Gotcha!

Sent from my REVVL V+ 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadP (Apr 18, 2013)

Light switch was on auto now it’s just on off
the weird thing is it’s parked outside right now so it has a car cover on it.
the lights were not on last night because I got home after dark in another vehicle 
it just decided to do this during the night and I’m in the country with security cameras 
nobody was around it


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Your security footage no doubt shows when the lights came on.

Sent from my REVVL V+ 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadP (Apr 18, 2013)

I did run the switch back and forth a few times thinking it might be a bad connection 
the car might be15 years old but it just has 73,000 miles


----------



## ChadP (Apr 18, 2013)

I’ll check the footage when I get home, I just know that there was no movement


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

ChadP said:


> I did run the switch back and forth a few times thinking it might be a bad connection
> the car might be15 years old but it just has 73,000 miles


True...do you work the switch regularly/commonly/often?

Sent from my REVVL V+ 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

by stalk they meant the turn signal lever... it can turn on the side parking lights for parking at night. my old 1971 2002 did this too. if that's not it... not sure what to tell you. sorry!


----------

